# "D.D.'s" babies coming soon:D



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hoping to have twins by the weekend!! Does she look close?? Lol


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I say give her another month or two....



Good luck! KEEP US UPDATED!!!!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Lol... I'm so excited for my first registered babies


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

poor girl...looking like a bus! *fingers crossed* for babies soon!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Certainly getting closer. Good luck with kidding!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Coming along nicely, happy kidding


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

You know you are a goat farmer when you are eating dessert and staring at goat butt and it doesn't phase you.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Lol ....... If you notice her fur has started turning red instead of black. Does that mean she needs more copper?


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

hallsthirdacrefarm said:


> you know you are a goat farmer when you are eating dessert and staring at goat butt and it doesn't phase you.


 :rofl:


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Looking close! Good luck


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Ligs are gone this morning  yay!!!!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Aww she is so cute, no offense but I sure like the front end view of her better!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

she's SOO cute!!! happy kidding!!!!!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

she looks like she is saying. What ya want. Leave me alone. lol


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

NubianFan said:


> Aww she is so cute, no offense but I sure like the front end view of her better!


Lol....I agree but the back side is where the magic is happening


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Frosty said:


> she looks like she is saying. What ya want. Leave me alone. lol


I was thinking what she would think about it if she knew the whole of TGS was looking at her backside. :lol:


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

She has gotten more vocal and started pawing her a place in the hay .getting up then laying down


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Maybe soon then, hopefully she has a couple doelings for you!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I sure hope so 2 girls would make for a great day but with my luck lately it will prob be 2 stinky little bucklings but as long as they are healthy and mom is ok I'll still be happy


----------



## Payton (Dec 6, 2012)

Finger's crossed! Always exciting!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I've been laying outside her kidding pen in a lounge chair for the last 2 hours like a crazy person gawking at her ...lol  today was grocery day but its gonna have to wait for another day. This is way more exciting anyway


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

They are on the way out


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

pink thoughts!!!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Yay 2 girls so far maybe a 3rd not sure yet


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

YAY GIRLS!!!!! I can't wait for pictures!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Just 2 girls  yayyyy!!!! The 1st came out back legs first but with out any trouble .the second came normal  so excited!!!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

CONGRATS!!!!!

one looks just like momma!! 

DD I still giving you the "what are you looking at?" look. hehe


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Lol yea.she did great. One looks like her and the other looks like dad  she was he first doe I've experienced to give birth standing up. Kind of weird


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

the markings on the white one is sooo interesting! I love them!!!! they're soo teenie tiny!!!!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Awwww congrats! 

Just one thing... I honestly don't mean to be rude! BUT, D.D is fishtailing and fading, she needs copper. Especially since she is nursing.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> Awwww congrats!
> 
> Just one thing... I honestly don't mean to be rude! BUT, D.D is fishtailing and fading, she needs copper. Especially since she is nursing.


Ok thanks  I have been wanting to order the copasure for them but I'm confused on whether I need to give them the 4 g or the 2 g capsules.....?????? It says the 4g are for over 100 lbs and the 2g are for 25lbs and up I think. Most of mine are between 40 and 80 lbs.....any help is appreciated


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Yay!! Two doelings just like I ordered, good job DD, and they are adorable!
If she delivered standing up then either she was nervous about something, or it was a really easy delivery for her without much pain. If a prey animal thinks danger is near they will stay on their feet so they can run/fight off predator. Since that probably wasn't the case then she probably just had them quick and easy.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

NubianFan said:


> Yay!! Two doelings just like I ordered, good job DD, and they are adorable!
> If she delivered standing up then either she was nervous about something, or it was a really easy delivery for her without much pain. If a prey animal thinks danger is near they will stay on their feet so they can run/fight off predator. Since that probably wasn't the case then she probably just had them quick and easy.


She was calm this morning but the closer she got the more nervous she got. About 5 mins before she had them she started frantically running around the pen trying to get out


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

erica4481 said:


> Ok thanks  I have been wanting to order the copasure for them but I'm confused on whether I need to give them the 4 g or the 2 g capsules.....?????? It says the 4g are for over 100 lbs and the 2g are for 25lbs and up I think. Most of mine are between 40 and 80 lbs.....any help is appreciated


I've read it's 1g per 20 lbs. if you're unsure, you can give 2g and see how that works in 2-3 months, and give again if you still see signs.


----------

